# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Favorite places in treasure beach

## limeex2

Will be in treasure beach for a week in Feb. Is any body willing to share their list of favorite places,activities? Thanks!

----------


## Rumghoul

Everywhere!  Jakes is fun to spend an afternoon at, have lunch, use pool, snorkel; Jack Sprats is fun; I love the little restaurant just outside of Jakes (as you walk out it is on the right) - good food; Fisherman's Reef (I think that is the name) good food, huge portions; I guess we haven't been anywhere in TB that we didn't like.  Although we are renting a villa again this year so we won't go out for dinner - the food is too good to pass up at the villa.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Take a little time to call Brother John Deer and set up a time to see his Wonderful place. It is kind of an eceltic mix of everything. Very interesting. The walk up the lane alone was exciting. He has DOGS, so you MUST call ahead. His house was so interesting and the view was wonderful.

----------


## TBfan

Check out "back sea side" in Great Bay.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

*Eggie's Beach Bar* is a must. The very funky *Fisherman's Club* has music, food and can be fun.  I'll be there in February too; 4th-16th.  TB is blessed with good food but *Dawn's*, aka *Smurf's* aka *the Bakery* cannot be beat for breakfast, Pardie's and already mentioned Frenchman's Reef also have good breakfasts. Avoid only The *Treasure Beach Hotel* because while the food is good, it is priced higher than it should be. *Jake's* is priced high but some folks feel the ambiance is worth it. *Diner's  Delight* is great too. Please understand that this view of Eggie's will look much nicer than in "real life" but it is a very cool place with Egbert the perfect host. http://new.360globe.net/jamaica/trea...-at-night.html

----------


## Dwest

Hi. We're also going for the 2nd time end of February prior to going to the west end of negril for ten days. We were there two years ago for five days and liked the low key friendly community driven vibe. We ate only at jakes (lunch once, dinner once) - great both times. We ate at jack sprats, music that night and a nice eclectic group of people. We has a super meal at MarBlue by reservation only - the most amazing ice cream!  It's only open a few days a week.  I also had a treatment at the spa at jakes. It seems like a great community and we look forward to getting back. Check out treasurebeach.net if you haven't already.   Where is Eggie's?

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Heading west from *Jake's* maybe the equivalent of 6 blocks you come to *Swaby Plaza* where *Diner's Delight* is. You should walk across the yards to get to the beach (it's expected and OK to do in TB). *Eggie's* is there just east of both *Golden Sands* and *Frenchman's Reef*. It is where the Frenchman Bay fisherman launch their boats. *Eggie's* also has some great food and even better vibes.

----------


## limeex2

After Negril,we had been in TB for a week and we opted for low key stuff,away from crowds. A fun spot for a cocktail, and sorry I forget the name, but it was a roadside bar, with very tiny outdoor cafe. It had a huge tree with the coolest bark on it I have ever seen. When you see it you will know it. Locals kept showing up, next thing you know a guitar shows up, then a set of bongo's, then another set of bongo's. Impromptu show that was amazing. Pack a lunch and a bunch of water and get dropped off at Fort Charles Beach and watch the sunset. Was at the beach for 3 afternoon's and saw 5 people on a 12 mile beach without 1 house. Serious chilling

----------


## ThreeBlackCats

This is great info! My husband and I will be there Feb 8-15 (after a week in Negril). Thanks for the recommendations! We'll check these places out.

----------

